# Chestnut Oak Burl



## Gary Max (May 16, 2010)

Thought you folks might enjoy seeing how the Chestnut Oak Burl came out.
Here's a couple pics and them back to work.


----------



## exoticwo (May 16, 2010)

Nice work Gary ! I'll bet that was some fun hollowing out.
How thick do you leave the wall on this style of hollow form?


----------



## David Keller (May 16, 2010)

That's a purdy piece of wood.  Looking forward to seeing it in finished form.


----------



## Gary Max (May 16, 2010)

exoticwo said:


> Nice work Gary ! I'll bet that was some fun hollowing out.
> How thick do you leave the wall on this style of hollow form?


 
She is covered with voids and holes so it's kinda thick --side walls are just over a 1/2 base is 3/4. I have ran out of time to work on her so she will be a couple of months resting.


Here's a pic of a Red oak Burl that I slabbed and made table tops out of, they are over 2 inchs thick-- This was the best oak burl I have ever had.


----------



## EBorraga (May 16, 2010)

[This was the best oak burl I have ever had.[/quote]


I agree Gary. I still can't believe how amazing the grain was on that burl. I'm going to cut up the piece of burl I brought home tommorrow. Should make for some outstanding pen blanks.


----------



## Lenny (May 16, 2010)

That's one incredible hunk of wood! Very nice!


----------



## btboone (May 17, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## nava1uni (May 19, 2010)

Lucky, Lucky you


----------



## markgum (May 19, 2010)

awesome


----------

